# Kreiszahl PI ausgeben



## errox (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo. Ich wollte wissen, wie ich die Kreiszahl PI um ca. 20 000 Stellen ausgeben kann.

Wenn es geht in einer Funktion:

pi(int stellen)
{
   //Funktionen, um die Kreiszahl PI zu berechnen
};

Ich hab bereits die Suche und Google ohne erfolg verwendet.

Danke für antworten. MFG


----------



## sheel (26. Dezember 2007)

Also, da musst du ersteinmal wissen, dass es in C/C++ keine vorgefertigte Variable gibt, die irgendwas über 20 stellen hinaus hat, und schon gar nicht 20 tausend.

Da bräuchte man sowas wie gmp, das findet man im google, ist zum rechnen mit so riesigen zahlen.

Na dann...
pi = x * sin( 180/x ) * cos( 180/x )
und für x nimmst du eine sehr große zahl, je größer, desto genauer wird alles
Am besten wär Unendlich 

gruß


----------



## errox (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo. Danke ersteinmal für die Formel. Mit dem Taschenrechner Klappt es ja gut, aber wie mach ich das in C++? cos / sin find ich in keiner headerdatei


----------



## Ryu1991 (26. Dezember 2007)

Hi, da würde ich sagen, es gibt andere Formeln, die sich leichter programmieren lassen, und zwar hier


----------



## RudolfG (27. Dezember 2007)

errox hat gesagt.:


> Hallo. Danke ersteinmal für die Formel. Mit dem Taschenrechner Klappt es ja gut, aber wie mach ich das in C++? cos / sin find ich in keiner headerdatei



cos/sin und einige andere Mathematische Formeln findest du in der "math.h"* einfach per #include einfügen.


* Ich hoffe die ist auch noch bei C++ vorhanden denn bei C gab es die header.

Gruß
Rudolf Grauberger


----------



## RedWing (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1288964-post5.html

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

